# smocking on gingham



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Years ago, I used gingham to smock aprons, yokes on blouses, baby bibs and such. You sewed together the opposite corners of the squares to highlight the color and gather the fabric rather than gathering the fabric then embroidering a design on the folded edges. I've done a quick search but hope someone knows where I might find directions for this. 

My boss' second granddaughter was just born and I need to come up with something soon. I'll be working only from my stash--found an attractive pastel green gingham--as I can't get into town right now.

Sure do appreciate any leads, ladies. Thanks.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've never heard of your way.

I've done the American Smocking with gathering it as you do the stitches, using the corner of a square to be the dot that you are smocking from.

Or do it the Euopean/English way and make the gathering then do the embroidery.

Wish I were more help for you.

Angie


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Thank you, Angie. I'd never heard it called anything but smocking although I've seen the other type, the true smocking.

I did a search and found directions. The only thing was that the type I was taught showed the lattice on the reverse. At least I know now I haven't really lost my mind and can play with it until I figure out how I used to do it.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I remember what youâre talking about. I used to make aprons, pillows, pillowcases, and little girls dress bodices using that technique. 

I donât remember what it was called. I thought something to do with hen scratch, but that wasnât right, so I googled *gingham smocking*. Here is what I foundâ¦

First, is an example of a vintage gingham apron on Etsy. http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=7812085

And here is a simple gingham dress with smocked bodice. http://store.platinumgalleria.com/hand-smocked-red-gingham-girls-smocked-dress.html

This site sells patterns, they also call it _*âcounterchange gingham smockingâ*_. So that might be a term to look up. http://www.patgarretsonheirlooms.com/counterchange_gingham_smocking pg. 1.htm

MarthaPullen forum has a discussion on this kind of smocking and suggests some books and some sites to check out. http://www.forums.marthapullen.com/read.php?f=2&i=1438&t=1438

I don't remember how to do this either. I do remember it wasn't hard at all. I hope some of this helps.

Halo


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Halohead, that apron is exactly what I did. Now if I can remember the technique. I know it's similar to the lattice because that was what the reverse looked like. Ah, now I have something to do on this cold snowy day. 

Thank you both.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Now you have me going "I remember that, but I don't remember how!".

My aunt did that and so did my uncle after he retired. 

I seem to remember doing it but don't remember on what!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

What? Have I triggered a mass case of forgetfulness? In my case it was at least 40 years ago because I was still in high school and I've slept since then.

Sorry 'bout that, ladies!


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a book on counterchange from Australia that is really good.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

When you are American smocking which is what I use mostly.... you are holding your thread down when going up and then up when you start to go down. Use the intersections of the gingham to be the dots and you pull it as you go to make the gathering.

Angie


----------

